# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.5.8 is out!

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

Medusa PRO v.1.5.8 Release Notes:  - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *Coolpad Catalyst 3622A5 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. gunit1)**Micromax Q415 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Oppo CPH 1701 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G361F - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G350E - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung GT-I9060M - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**ZTE Z836BL - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* - Added support for the following models via USB: *LG H812 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. Starkrimes)**Stream System IRON - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. Rebainoor)**Oppo A37fw - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* - Added support for new type of Motorola firmwares (xml) for Factory (Boot) Repair of Motorola devices, based on Qualcomm CPUs.  *Don’t   forget, that device should have non-damaged CID partition, otherwise  it  could cause problems with writing firmware after repairing. We   recommend making backup of CID partition before repairing. Also,   software will automatically try to detect and backup (read) CID   partition from the phone to "Backup" folder after connecting.*  -   Added new unique Qualcomm USB Loaders (eMMC) for the following  vendors'  devices (Read/Write/Full erase operations are supported): *Asus - added loaders for MSM8916 and SDM660**MMX - added loader for MSM8937**Vivo - added loaders for MSM8953 and SDM660**Wiko - added loader for MSM8937**Xiaomi - added loader for MSM8937* - Added new general (common) MSM8998 Qualcomm USB loader (UFS) for LG devices. 
- Added new general (common) Qualcomm USB loaders (eMMC) for MSM8916, MSM8917, MSM8937 and SDM636. 
- Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area 
- Some adjustments and improvements were made 
- All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software).   More info and discussion are الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] __________________________________________________  ______ WBR,

----------


## mohamed73

_تسلم اخي الكريم_

----------


## asaad wahsh

*متابعه ولا اروع*

----------


## azarosami

بارك الله فيك على التنويه

----------

